# Expertise Exchange. Sick Dynatron



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi.

Anybody ( and i am certain there is ) specialise in Dynatron movements, i have a sick Rado Marstron ( great name ). I bought a Bucherer electronic as a donor, but its too good to dismantle, and its sick too.

Would be happy to exchange a ESA 9162/4 service for the help.

Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Keith,

What do you want? I have a stack of working donors for ESA 9150, 9154, 9157 and 9158, so probably have what you need or should be able to get yours going.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> What do you want? I have a stack of working donors for ESA 9150, 9154, 9157 and 9158, so probably have what you need or should be able to get yours going.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.

Not really sure, haven't had the courage to take it apart yet. The Rado is a bit erractic...runs fine sometimes then just stops, the Bucherer is running also though slow, but the hand adjust is very rough, lots of creaking ans graunching....

Should really have balls to do it...but i'm scared!!!

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Not really sure










Well when you decide...let me know!









Glad to help in anyway I can.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Not really sure
> ...


Paul will hopefully get a chance to inspect sickly watches next week, will post Cal's and my humble appraisal.

Many thanks for your offer of help, please let me know if i can assist you with anything, either now or in the future.

Regards Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Finally had a play with the insides of my Rado Marstron. Not really sure what i was doing







, but gave it a clean and some spots of oil.

Nice new battery, 3 days later still running well..keeps reasonable time.

Next up the Bucherer, nasty grinding noise to be heard when changing the time







....will have a go, but me thinks may need some help!

Will no doubt be in touch Paul







, as i suspect you will have whatever i might need, as i am sure tlc and oil won't suffice with this one.

Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Some Pics of my now non erratic Rado Marstron.

As you know I took a chance with having a go at the movement, helped by the knowledge that if i screwed it up i could go running to Paul!

So thanks Paul for your offer of support if it all went wrong.

The watch runs a little slow, but not much. But does runs consistently now, and i shouldn't really expect it to be as accurate as the f300's etc....

The watch has a Diastar style case, with a faceted crystal and is in pretty good nick. Having recently flogged most of my other watches, this is always going to be one of my keepers.





































Hope it pleases the eye.

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovely faceted crystal on that one Keith, well done on the fix.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. There's just no stopping you now is there







.


----------

